# Bazılarının...



## Sinis_smooth

From the same Sabah story, there is another point that I don't understand...

_Kıbrıs ve Yunan askeri unsurları arasındaki işbirliğini geliştirmek amacıyla adada bulundukları söyleyen komandolar tam bir şov yaptılar. *Bazılarının *1974 Kıbrıs harekatı sırasında Rumlar'a yardım etmek amacıyla adaya geldikleri bildirilen yazıda, mezar ziyaretlerinde EOKA'cıların kanlarıyla çizdikleri yoldan ilerleyeceklerine yemin ettiler

_ Yeah I know, our army can be really funny sometimes with their nationalism...

So, my question here is: S_ome of the commandos of the article were present in Cyprus in 1974, when they came to help the Greek Cypriots (some 30 years ago)?_ Is that possible? They should be in their 50s today (OK, in their 40s if the article was written in the mid 1990s). Or I am translating in a wrong way?


----------



## Rallino

Those two lines barely make sense. I read it 7-8 times to make head or tail of what the journalist might have tried to say.



> _yardım etmek amacıyla adaya geldikleri bildirilen* yazıda*, mezar ziyaretlerinde EOKA'cıların kanlarıyla çizdikleri yoldan ilerleyeceklerine *yemin ettiler*
> _



_"Yazıda yemin ettiler"_ 

Anyhow, from this context, I can't see any other possible meaning for "bazılarının", other than a reference to "some of the commandos". So yes, I'd translate it like you did.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello Sinis_smooth,

I dont think you are translating in a wrong way. I understand the same from the Turkish text.

"_Some of the commandos, who are on the island, were also on the island in 1974._" This is what it says.


----------



## Sinis_smooth

"Yazı" is maybe the article. They swore to do that and it's mentioned...How about *şov yapmak*? Is it ironical? T_hey gave a show_? Somewhere else it says "Adada tam bir *şov sergileyen* Yunanlı komandolar toplu halde Kıbrıs'ı Türk işgalinden kurtarma yemini ettiler"


----------



## Rallino

Yes, yazı means the article. But as I said, the construction of the sentence is weird. One doesn't make an oath in an article. It sounds like it's these commandos that wrote this article and wrote in the article the oath that they made. It should have said rather: _it is noted in the article that they made an oath.
_
Anyway this is off-topic.

_Şov yapmak _means_ to show off._


----------



## Sinis_smooth

Rallino said:


> _Şov yapmak _means_ to show off._



OK, thanks. So, to help me understand it in Greek, _şov yapmak_ is equivalent to _gövde gösterisi yapmak_?


----------



## snoopymanatee

Sinis_smooth said:


> OK, thanks. So, to help me understand it in Greek, _şov yapmak_ is equivalent to _gövde gösterisi yapmak_?



Yes, we can say so.


----------



## Sinis_smooth

Sinis_smooth said:


> _*Bazılarının *1974 Kıbrıs harekatı sırasında Rumlar'a yardım etmek amacıyla adaya geldikleri bildirilen yazıda, mezar ziyaretlerinde EOKA'cıların kanlarıyla çizdikleri yoldan ilerleyeceklerine yemin ettiler
> _



I am afraid that the article is very badly written, Rallino...Since it makes a native Turkish speaker so confused...I suppose that "*yazı*" (here) means _a kind of inscription_ under the tombs of the dead Greeks. So, *bazılarının *refers to them...Some of the dead in the cemetery (which seems to be a cenotaph) had come to Cyprus to help the Greek Cypriots during the 1974 Operation.


----------

